# integrating/acceptance



## jobrai (Nov 1, 2016)

Dear All,

We are thinking of moving to Greece but have no idea whereabouts at the moment - but certainly somewhere in the countryside near the coast or one of the bigger islands.

One of the most important things for us is to get to be part of the community, not exclusively hanging out with Expats. Assuming that we learn Greek, at least to a good conversational level initially - how difficult is it to make friends with Greeks? to be invited into their homes - to form true and lasting friendships.

Currently we live in another European country with a Mediterranean climate. It is a lovely place, and the people are helpful and polite also. However, they are so family orientated that they have no real need or time perhaps to forge friendships with Expats. (and this is a widely-held opinion, not just ours). For example, one would never/extremely rarely be invited into another persons house for a cup of tea - it's just not done!

I look forward to hearing from you,
thank you


----------



## AlexRos (Nov 6, 2016)

I live in Spain and I suspect Greeks are similar to the Spanish people. 

There must be different regions in Greece, the bigger the city, the more multicultural it is, but it generates some sort of social exclusion. 

Why even bothering yourself, go out with expats


----------

